# Fatty Summer Camp??



## Cat (Jun 26, 2013)

Ok, let me know what you think of this, but my friend Jennifer&#65279; and I were talking about camps. You know, the kind that you go to for summer camp -- a series of cabins on a lake, and maybe central buildings for activities. How many of you would be interested in a "fat camp" for next summer? Not to lose weight but to just have fun with other fat women/men/admirers? Cooking competitions, sporting lessons, craft lessons, mosquito bites, fashion shows, s'mores at the campfire, skinny dipping, etc, for a week?

Yes or no?


----------



## Skye23 (Jun 26, 2013)

I'd be interested, if only because there'd be so much less of that "how do I look in my bathing suit" issue. It would be nice to be kinda average you know? We used to go to a party one of hubby's friends would throw and one time I realized almost all the women were at least plus sized if not bbw etc, and most had tattoos and I was like OMG I found my people! 

Hubby would just like to go camping. He's more of a I love you any size you are, then a size preference guy so the fact it was geared towards that would be completely ok with him but not his main draw. He wouldn't demand a s'mores stick duel if somebody else there was admiring me though LOL provided they weren't annoying me.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 26, 2013)

You had me at cooking competitions and skinny dipping (or would be more accurate to call it "chunky dunking" ?)


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jun 26, 2013)

Have you seen "Heavy Weights" with Ben Stiller? from 1995? No, I didn't search it out. It showed up on MoviePlex a while ago. It's about a fat camp for kids (weight loss) with all the usual complications you might expect from a movie by that name. Sort of an early reality show.

Not quite the sort of camp you are looking for, Cat.

Many years ago, my former wife and I joined a family-oriented nudist camp in our area. Yes, my FA-ness was, at times, quite visible (luckily we had numerous bushes to hide behind). I learned a lot about body acceptance there and actually made some friends of long duration.

We started there when our first kid was born and stopped going about four years later when our 2nd came along. Got too complicated.

Cat, my tongue is hanging out just thinking of the ramifications. Luckily, I'm an old married man, very much in love, or my poor old heart wouldn't stand it.

Good luck!


----------



## 1love_emily (Jun 29, 2013)

Cat said:


> Ok, let me know what you think of this, but my friend Jennifer&#65279; and I were talking about camps. You know, the kind that you go to for summer camp -- a series of cabins on a lake, and maybe central buildings for activities. How many of you would be interested in a "fat camp" for next summer? Not to lose weight but to just have fun with other fat women/men/admirers? Cooking competitions, sporting lessons, craft lessons, mosquito bites, fashion shows, s'mores at the campfire, skinny dipping, etc, for a week?
> 
> Yes or no?



As a current Girl Scout camp counsellor, I am fire trained by ACA and have taken an 8 hour class to be certified to teach archery by USA Archery. 
I'm game. I'll bring the s'mores and bows and arrows.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 29, 2013)

I would save my pennies for that


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 29, 2013)

Sounds like fun. I'd be game.


----------



## Fatfanplus (Jun 29, 2013)

Hasn't anyone heard of www.gainerhouse.com


----------



## Yukikaze (Jun 29, 2013)

Since Gainer House already has a camp on the West Coast I suggest having it on the East Coast - FL ? Maybe schedule a Charter Bus to pick people up further north.

I'll offer myself for "Reverse" Body Sushi (for ladies only)...I guess I would need a fully body wax first


----------



## qwerty123456 (Jun 30, 2013)

Cat said:


> Ok, let me know what you think of this, but my friend Jennifer&#65279; and I were talking about camps. You know, the kind that you go to for summer camp -- a series of cabins on a lake, and maybe central buildings for activities. How many of you would be interested in a "fat camp" for next summer? Not to lose weight but to just have fun with other fat women/men/admirers? Cooking competitions, sporting lessons, craft lessons, mosquito bites, fashion shows, s'mores at the campfire, skinny dipping, etc, for a week?
> 
> Yes or no?



Awe, I want to go! I'm poor though. :really sad:


----------



## Rita Bay (Jul 6, 2013)

That sounds like a great idea. I would totally make plans to join you.


----------



## dharmabean (Jul 6, 2013)

I would possibly save towards that too!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 7, 2013)

The thing about camp is it usually involves sleeping on the ground or, if you're lucky, on uncomfortable cots.  I'm assuming this would have comfy beds and fatty-friendly furniture everywhere?


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 7, 2013)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> The thing about camp is it usually involves sleeping on the ground or, if you're lucky, on uncomfortable cots.  I'm assuming this would have comfy beds and fatty-friendly furniture everywhere?



A lot of state parks offer very well furnished cabins. I've personally stayed at a few where they included queen sized beds. It would eliminate the need for our group to start the day off by climibing out of sleep on our hands and knees.


----------



## skinnychick (Jul 16, 2013)

Lol u could employ skinny girls to serve you hand and foot at the fatty camp


----------



## rickydaniels (Jul 23, 2013)

I'll volenteer for the camp logo! 

View attachment FatCampWeb01.jpg


View attachment FatCampWeb02.jpg


View attachment FatCampWeb03.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes, yes and yes. Though I am voting mostly for the skinny dipping.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 28, 2013)

Rosebud said:


> Yes, yes and yes. Though I am voting mostly for the skinny dipping.


I'm sorry, who are you?


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 28, 2013)

Oooh, this sounds like fun! I would totally be willing to participate, if I could!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 29, 2013)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm sorry, who are you?



My name is Rosebud. I'm new here.


----------



## Webmaster (Jul 29, 2013)

Rosebud said:


> My name is Rosebud. I'm new here.



Relatively speaking.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 29, 2013)

Hee hee hee. Conrad, our love Rosebud was speaking to a guy at a bash once and he told her know one knew who she was, anyway. So now I tease her.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 29, 2013)

Rosebud said:


> Yes, yes and yes. Though I am voting mostly for the skinny dipping.



Don't you mean chunky dunking?  Will there also be clumping going on in the lake as well?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 29, 2013)

Wait... there will be clumping without me? Noooooooooooo.


----------



## DKnight00 (Jul 29, 2013)

Cat said:


> Ok, let me know what you think of this, but my friend Jennifer&#65279; and I were talking about camps. You know, the kind that you go to for summer camp -- a series of cabins on a lake, and maybe central buildings for activities. How many of you would be interested in a "fat camp" for next summer? Not to lose weight but to just have fun with other fat women/men/admirers? Cooking competitions, sporting lessons, craft lessons, mosquito bites, fashion shows, s'mores at the campfire, skinny dipping, etc, for a week?
> 
> Yes or no?



This sounds like an awesome idea. I've never been to any Dimensions bashes/parties before and have been wanting to go for some time. This just seems different and fresh.... I'd save money up to drive/fly wherever!


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 8, 2013)

If it was close enough to where I live, I'd totally be up for this. I mean assuming people don't think I'm creepy, and assuming I'm fat enough to qualify to go. :blush:


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 8, 2013)

Cat said:


> Ok, let me know what you think of this, but my friend Jennifer&#65279; and I were talking about camps. You know, the kind that you go to for summer camp -- a series of cabins on a lake, and maybe central buildings for activities. How many of you would be interested in a "fat camp" for next summer? Not to lose weight but to just have fun with other fat women/men/admirers? Cooking competitions, sporting lessons, craft lessons, mosquito bites, fashion shows, s'mores at the campfire, skinny dipping, etc, for a week?
> 
> Yes or no?



I think the idea is terrific.
The execution will be extremely challenging.


----------



## jimmyvb (Aug 11, 2013)

Cat said:


> Ok, let me know what you think of this, but my friend Jennifer&#65279; and I were talking about camps. You know, the kind that you go to for summer camp -- a series of cabins on a lake, and maybe central buildings for activities. How many of you would be interested in a "fat camp" for next summer? Not to lose weight but to just have fun with other fat women/men/admirers? Cooking competitions, sporting lessons, craft lessons, mosquito bites, fashion shows, s'mores at the campfire, skinny dipping, etc, for a week?
> 
> Yes or no?



There is a campground in Maryland that rents out for fetish/kinky events. I'm camping there Labor Day weekend, so I can report back to ya if you're still thinking of this idea. What I do know about the campground is that it is a private property, 200 acres, 40 cabins with showers with enough beds to sleep 400. Plus kitchens and a pool. 

Google Fusion Dark Odyssey or Fetfest. Maryland is close enough to the North East folks to drive and close enough to an airport like Baltimore or DC for travelers.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 11, 2013)

Hahahaha, holy crap! I totally know you, Jimmy - from somewhere else. ROFL. This world is too freaking small.


----------



## jimmyvb (Aug 11, 2013)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hahahaha, holy crap! I totally know you, Jimmy - from somewhere else. ROFL. This world is too freaking small.



Haha I hope you have been well! We miss you!


----------



## onechubbylove (Aug 15, 2013)

i wanna go


----------



## Ted (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm in depending on where. I live in Las Vegas area


----------



## jimmyvb (Aug 24, 2013)

The campground in Maryland I mentioned before is... drumroll....

http://www.ramblewood.com/

They can do groups of 50 to over 500 people. Cabins, camping, dining hall where they actually serve food, etc. Very laid back place on 200 acres hidden from everything.


----------



## ssflbelle (Aug 25, 2013)

You are correct this is the privately owned camping site who rents to fetish/kinky events which has some positive qualities to it. However I do not believe the cabins have Air Conditioning or are handicapped accessible. Some cabins are close to the huge Olympic-size pool and meeting rooms but others are quite a long walk which can be difficult for some unless golf carts are provided or scooters can be rented. The group can plan their food menus or use the ones they design. I also understand this place is famous for stinkbugs. Are there other camp locations that might be more accessible and better meet our needs?
I would be interested in attending a summer camp if we found a handicap accessible place with Air Conditioning. By the way many of the fetish/kinky sites have a lot of BBW, SSBBW and BHM groups. Has any one written to any of these groups about this possible summer camp idea? 



jimmyvb said:


> The campground in Maryland I mentioned before is... drumroll....
> 
> http://www.ramblewood.com/
> 
> They can do groups of 50 to over 500 people. Cabins, camping, dining hall where they actually serve food, etc. Very laid back place on 200 acres hidden from everything.


----------



## Ssbbwaffectionado (Sep 20, 2013)

This sounds like a terrific idea! Especially the s'mores.

Geoff



Cat said:


> Ok, let me know what you think of this, but my friend Jennifer&#65279; and I were talking about camps. You know, the kind that you go to for summer camp -- a series of cabins on a lake, and maybe central buildings for activities. How many of you would be interested in a "fat camp" for next summer? Not to lose weight but to just have fun with other fat women/men/admirers? Cooking competitions, sporting lessons, craft lessons, mosquito bites, fashion shows, s'mores at the campfire, skinny dipping, etc, for a week?
> 
> Yes or no?


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 20, 2013)

I do not believe the East would have better scenary/camp grounds than the Midwest. I'm sorry. lol


----------



## bbwbud (Sep 20, 2013)

So would there be a nudist camp option??


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 20, 2013)

FatAndProud said:


> I do not believe the East would have better scenary/camp grounds than the Midwest. I'm sorry. lol


I've lived in the PA Poconos and while the mountains are smaller, the forests look like Endor and the many lakes are crystal clear and beautiful.


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 24, 2013)

" So would there be a nudist camp option?? "

LOL, as a matter of fact I know of one in TX, but it's clothing-optional, not a traditional nudist camp. The grounds are awesome though, and they've got a row of little house cabins. 

Tracy


----------



## BigCutieLaurel (Sep 26, 2013)

Whyd o I have to live in Australia?! This sounds like it would be so much fun!


----------



## ritz (Sep 29, 2013)

I definitely make that trip.


----------

